# Poll: Which engineering branch...



## Sschell (Jul 15, 2010)

We all know an engineer or two that is a little odd.

I am just curious to see if one dicipline has more odd-balls than the others.

Please vote for the dicipline which you think has the kookiest individuals practicing it.

(My vote is ChemE's... everyone that I have met is... well.... a bit different.)


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 15, 2010)

wheres the poll? or just looking for a roll call vote


----------



## Sschell (Jul 15, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> wheres the poll? or just looking for a roll call vote


poll vaporized when I first posted... had to re-enter the whole thing!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 15, 2010)

sschell_PE said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > wheres the poll? or just looking for a roll call vote
> ...


that sucks!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Gee thanks sschell, I might lose my mind sometimes but I'm not kookie.

I voted for nuclear. I all the nucEs I met when I took a nuclear eng course were definitely kookie.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 15, 2010)

Not engineering per se, but we had a landscape architecture group that was pretty far out there at my old job. Typical Vermont tree hugging types with hemp necklaces and Birkenstocks and weird organic foods. Hell bent on designing stuff that looked beautiful on a mock up, but was totally unbuildable. I figured, meh, it's Vermont, a lotta people are like that there.

Then I moved here, and they're still all the same.

LA's are the kookiest in my book.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 15, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> LA's are the kookiest in my book.


Kookier than math professors? I swear, I think some of thsose guys saw vectors coming down the hall at them.


----------



## Supe (Jul 15, 2010)

I voted metallurgy. Not only have I seen two metallurgy/welding engineers get in a physical shoving match over replicative microscopy, but I know another one who wears only Hawaiian shirts, is missing two fingers, and flys a helicopter to work every day that he built himself.


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 15, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> LA's are the kookiest in my book.


Second this...followed closely by LS's probably. oking:


----------



## Sschell (Jul 15, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Gee thanks sschell, I might lose my mind sometimes but I'm not kookie.


sez the chick with a pic of a camel eating her son for an avatar...

edit: oh sure.... change your avatar after I say something... wait... wtf is that?

editedit: is that a carved wooden goatse?


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 15, 2010)

I voted nuke.

I guess I'm still haunted by the Navy sales pitch from my college years: "We will give you this and that and the other thing. Only catch is you'll have to live on a submarine for months at a time."

I think there was more to the sales pitch but I didn't hear anything after that.


----------



## MGX (Jul 15, 2010)

Having never met a nuclear the winner is chemical. All the chemical ducks I've met have been odd.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not sure how I could choose only one, but I went with electrical. That's the weirdest in my office at least.


----------



## GTjoy (Jul 15, 2010)

What about aerospace engineers? I know many, and some are great while some are definitely extra-nerdy too.

Rocket scientists get stereotyped for being kooky and nerdy for a reason, right?


----------



## Dleg (Jul 15, 2010)

I've known a few nuke engineers and yes, they sure get to ranting, but when they do I always enjoy it and join right in. So that probably means I am a kook. But at any rate, I voted ag engineering - pretty much everyone I have ever met in government ag jobs, especially (and that includes many engineers), are flaming nuts. I think the whole "we grow food" thing puts them into a sort of mission-from-God mindset, which no other branch of engineering can match.


----------



## MGX (Jul 16, 2010)

Dleg said:


> I've known a few nuke engineers and yes, they sure get to ranting, but when they do I always enjoy it and join right in. So that probably means I am a kook. But at any rate, I voted ag engineering - pretty much everyone I have ever met in government ag jobs, especially (and that includes many engineers), are flaming nuts. I think the whole "we grow food" thing puts them into a sort of mission-from-God mindset, which no other branch of engineering can match.


We're on a mission from God; we're getting the band back together.


----------



## frazil (Jul 16, 2010)

what, no stormwater on the list?! I suppose that falls under civil...


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 19, 2010)

Dleg said:


> I've known a few nuke engineers and yes, they sure get to ranting, but when they do I always enjoy it and join right in. So that probably means I am a kook. But at any rate, I voted ag engineering - pretty much everyone I have ever met in government ag jobs, especially (and that includes many engineers), are flaming nuts. I think the whole "we grow food" thing puts them into a sort of mission-from-God mindset, which no other branch of engineering can match.



I knew one ag engineer in college and he was a big-time stoner. His plan was to wait until weed was legalized, then he was going to make his fortune marketing a mixture of malt liquour and THC.

It was either the smartest or dumbest idea ever. It's tough to tell sometimes.


----------



## Dleg (Jul 19, 2010)

He'd make a fortune, I think.


----------



## FusionWhite (Jul 20, 2010)

My vote was for Quality. Those guys are always weird. Not a funny weird. Like uncomfortable silence weird.


----------



## Santiagj (Jul 21, 2010)

My best friend invented a nitrous carbed "water pipe". He would make a killing if marijuana was legalized.

Not an engineer though. He happens to be a surveyor.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jul 21, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> My best friend invented a nitrous carbed "water pipe". He would make a killing if marijuana was legalized.


Those need to be sold "for tobacco use only."


----------



## Sschell (Jul 21, 2010)

Santiagj said:


> My best friend invented a nitrous carbed "water pipe". He would make a killing if marijuana was legalized.


does it have a check valve to keep the water from blowing out the bowl?


----------



## Santiagj (Jul 22, 2010)

I think he does. I have not seen water come out the bowl.


----------



## Katiebug (Jul 23, 2010)

Based on experience in college, I'd have to say chemical engineers. I've never met one who can be described as sane.

In my workplace we only have mechanical, materials, electrical, and software engineers. Based on that pool, I'd have to call our small materials engineering crew the kooky ones. I do a lot of work in the materials lab and the kid who's the "lab supervisor" is a true mad scientist. Every time I go down there he's either playing with the SEM or experimenting on something else under the fume hood.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 10, 2010)

At the power plants, the nuclear engineers win this one. We had a guy back in the bad old days that liked to pour lighter fluid on his desk and strike a match to it. As far as I ever heard, he wasn't fired, he just stopped coming to work one day.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 10, 2010)

Flyer_PE said:


> ...We had a guy back in the bad old days that liked to pour lighter fluid on his desk and strike a match to it. As far as I ever heard, he wasn't fired, ...


Well done, sir. I applaud you. :appl:


----------

